# Soon 38 expecting #4 in May 2018



## Foreign Chick

Hello ladies :flower:

Can't believe I just said 38... I don't feel 38 at all...

I'm starting this post in hopes of finding someone to share this journey with. 
Perhaps someone who is due around that time, or just someone who is looking for a "ripe" bump-buddy <3

Would love to hear from you
:friends:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you <3


----------



## highhopes2013

Hiya! I'm turning 38 soon too and currently 29 weeks with number 3. I have twins (born in 2014) already. 

How far along r u?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hello highhopes :) 

Thank you for responding.

Still early days for me, almost 5 weeks. I also had a daughter born in 2014 ;) 

How is this pregnancy treating you? Did you have any of the 35+ testing (harmony/t21) done?


----------



## highhopes2013

I was 34 last time I was pregnant and seemed to have so much more energy! Feeling very tired this time round but I can't complain really as it hasn't been too bad with aches and pains. 

Ahhhhh 5 weeks! Congrats! 

I didn't have any particular 35+ tests done, justvthe standard ones that are offered on the NHS - nuchal test was the main one. I'm being monitored closely anyway due to the previous twin pregnancy (and probably my age too)

How r u feeling?


----------



## Foreign Chick

I see. I am surprisingly well, not feeling the fatigue I did with my last (just yet) hehehe the only symptom I have so far is, mild cramps in the pm. Unlike my last PG I feel great my face looks radiant hahaha had some mild skin irritation with my previous PG's but this time so far so good  I am probably going to do the Harmony test, if it's offered at my office. Mainly for babies health reasons, but also for gender reveal. I would like to know ASAP. If it's another girl, I need to stop selling baby girl stuff on letgo heheh. 

Did you find out your babies gender?


----------



## Wicky78

Foreign Chick, I'll definitely be your bump buddy, if all goes well this week! It would be so fun to have another 35+ mamma to share with during this journey. I will be 40 in January and I'm definitely feeling the fatigue. I hear it doesn't get any better when baby comes, so I guess I'll just have to get used to it! Gaah! I can hardly believe that I'm saying this stuff in such concrete terms (when instead of if). It's like I'm afraid that if I talk about it too much, I'll jinx it, or something. Anyway, I emailed my RE this morning to let her know what's going on. I know the next step is bloods, but I'm not sure if she'll do them before 14dpIUI, which would be Saturday. We shall see! :happydance:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Awesome, I'd love to have you as a buddy <3 
Again a cautious but HUGE Congratulations!!!

I understand you, being a little "paranoid" and worried not to jinx it, but I'd say it's ok to be excited! Enjoy the news and be happy! As they say "when mama's happy everybody's happy" that includes your fetus :)
I think you'll have enough stress and worries in the next 18 years (at least) so embrace the time now and fill it with as much joy and excitement as you can. You and baby both deserve it. 

Hope you get your appointment in before this weekend, and that your blood result #'s are through the roof :D

So glad you've joined me here :flower:


----------



## Wicky78

Thanks for the warm welcome and sage advice/support, Foreign Chick. My RE e-mailed back and wanted me to come in for blood work as soon as possible. So I'll have my first beta drawn tomorrow morning and should get the results later that day. I'm so relieved that I don't have to wait until Monday. Plus, the fact that they took it seriously and didn't assume it was the trigger made me feel a little more confident. 

I am being cautious, but am also really excited if this is what I think it is! It's funny... we tried for so long and the breaks in between were agonizing (our donor moved away and then I had a dermoid on my ovary so had to have surgery, then I got laid off) so it felt like it would be forever until we'd get our BFP, even once I started with the RE. Now it feels like everything is happening so fast and sooner than I let myself hope for it to happen. With all of the difficulties in the rest of my life (due to terminally ill relatives and friends, plus lost a pet last week), it was about dang time to have some good news!

How are you doing? I can't imagine going through this with other children needing my attention, but I guess you do what you have to and make it work!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Hey lovely!

I am going to be 37 when LO arrives as long as it is a sticky one - this will also be #4.

How old are your others? How are you feeling? :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Wicky78 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and sage advice/support, Foreign Chick. My RE e-mailed back and wanted me to come in for blood work as soon as possible. So I'll have my first beta drawn tomorrow morning and should get the results later that day. I'm so relieved that I don't have to wait until Monday. Plus, the fact that they took it seriously and didn't assume it was the trigger made me feel a little more confident.
> 
> I am being cautious, but am also really excited if this is what I think it is! It's funny... we tried for so long and the breaks in between were agonizing (our donor moved away and then I had a dermoid on my ovary so had to have surgery, then I got laid off) so it felt like it would be forever until we'd get our BFP, even once I started with the RE. Now it feels like everything is happening so fast and sooner than I let myself hope for it to happen. With all of the difficulties in the rest of my life (due to terminally ill relatives and friends, plus lost a pet last week), it was about dang time to have some good news!
> 
> How are you doing? I can't imagine going through this with other children needing my attention, but I guess you do what you have to and make it work!

1st of I'm so glad you get to go in for blood work tomorrow and don't have to wait all weekend. Yay!
FX for high #'s!!!

Sorry you've gone through all the heartache lately... it's about time good things start happening to you. You know what the say... When you least expect it ;) 

As to me, I'm feeling GREAT. If it weren't for the daily evening cramps (uterine expansion) and the tender, oversized boobee's I'd think I'm on CD 7 :) NO NAUSEA, NO FATIGUE... It's crazy! My skin is actually better now then on CD 7 lol thanx for asking.

As far as the older kiddos goes, it really isn't as bad. My 10 & 8 year old are pretty independent, they take their own showers and wash their own hair, which helps a lot. The only help they ask for is with their homework, which I love helping with. My 3 year old obviously requires a little more attention. But she is pretty easy going, and it doesn't take much to entertain her <3 Being potty trained make a big difference! My DD 1&2 are 22 months apart, and were both in diapers for a few months, and that was a little harder, but as you said, we gotta do what we gotta do!

xx 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow! Best of luck


----------



## Foreign Chick

Riveted Rosie said:


> Hey lovely!
> 
> I am going to be 37 when LO arrives as long as it is a sticky one - this will also be #4.
> 
> How old are your others? How are you feeling? :)

Hey Rosi, 

thanx for joining :flower:

Congratulations on #4!

My Girls are 10, 8 & 3. Feeling better than ever! No complaints thank you for asking! 

How about you? How old are your others? How you feeling about #4? Have you told anyone yet? 

xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Yes I did find out the gender - it's a girl. We have b/g twins so I would have been happy either way!

It's great that you don't have any morning sickness yet. I actually had more with this pregnancy than with the twins! Also feel more tired, maybe it's my age?!

Hey wicky78, congrats! Thanks


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations on team :pink:

I have felt extremely exhausted with my previous PG's from the beginning and that was 11, 9 & 4 years ago... So it can't be age related lol Maybe Girl fetuses wear out more hehe, yeah let's go with that :haha:


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Foreign Chick said:


> Riveted Rosie said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely!
> 
> I am going to be 37 when LO arrives as long as it is a sticky one - this will also be #4.
> 
> How old are your others? How are you feeling? :)
> 
> Hey Rosi,
> 
> thanx for joining :flower:
> 
> Congratulations on #4!
> 
> My Girls are 10, 8 & 3. Feeling better than ever! No complaints thank you for asking!
> 
> How about you? How old are your others? How you feeling about #4? Have you told anyone yet?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:thumbup:

My lasses are older; 16, 14 and 7 :) 

I'm waiting a little longer to tell them but told OH immediately (although I kind of wish I had held off and done it in a more fun way! I was just so stunned!)

My mum guessed last week and I've told two close gal pals.

I'm quite queasy and achey of boob, but it's also kinda reassuring to have symptoms!!

Have you told many? I'm guessing people will give it "oh are you hoping for a boy?" I've heard that soooo many times!


----------



## Foreign Chick

How funny that your mom guessed hehehe love it!

No, other than DH no one knows... I'm dying to tell my oldest, but she has been wanting a brother for so long. I'm afraid when I tell her she'll get her hopes up again. When I found out #3 was a girl, she cried... So I'm wanting to wait till I find out gender and if it's another girl (most likely, cause that's all I grow lol) I can gently prepare her, and if miracles do happen and it's a boy, well then we'll both cry together, happy tears this time... 

With that said, I DO hope it's a boy, and everyone who knows me knows that I've always wanted a boy, with my 1st 2nd and 3rd. I'm planning to to find out at 10 weeks via harmony test, just to prepare myself for either scenario. I do want to enjoy this final pregnancy and not have any regrets! 

Yes a few mild symptoms sure are reassuring. I also have extremely full and tender bb's and cramps every night. And I'm not complaining ;)

How far along are you? Are you hoping for a certain gender? What genders are your older 3? 

Happy Friday ~


----------



## RawrGirl

Hey, Foreign Chick, count me in too! I'm 39. I'm expecting #3. Have a 19-year old and a 1-year old. I'm due May 28. What is your EDD?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Yay Rawr!!! How exciting... huge Congrats on your :bfp:

I'm due around the 17th sending you all my pink dust:dust:


----------



## RawrGirl

Awesome! And I will send you all my blue dust. :dust:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you, thank you! 

I am so happy for you! How are you feeling?


----------



## RawrGirl

Been cramping all night, which made me rather nervous (I was at work). But when I got home and googled it, apparently it's normal as long as it's not severe (it's not) and not accompanied by bleeding (no, thank God!). So, I guess it's normal. But I don't remember that with LO or my 19-year-old.

LOL, maybe that means it's a girl?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Yes, that's absolutely normal! And actually a great confirmation that embryo has implanted correctly and your uterus is expanding and making room for the fetus to grow. Now don't be too concerned if the cramping subsides or even stops. It will come and go. 
As far as the gender goes, I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with it  but non then less have I got everything crossed for a girly for you <3

Hope you have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Avonleigh

Conratulations to you all .

Hi there,I just turned 40 in May and am expecting my third..my older girls are 24 and 21&#128516; .im currently 12 weeks and have my first scan on Monday. But am finding the fatigue is killing me ....


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you Avonleigh, Congratulations to you as well. 

Amazing, now that your girls are all grown you get to do it all over again, love it <3

You have to be so excited to see LO for the first time on Monday, enjoy the special time, and share a pic if you don't mind, I'd love to see ;) 

I hear yah on the fatigue, it has also caught up with me... Let's hope we won't have do deal with it past Trimester 1, hopefully you'll only have to deal with it another week :)

Keep us posted xx


----------



## hollyw79

:flower:

Can I join in? I'm 38 and recently found out I am expecting number 5! :) I have a 14, 5, 4, and 2 year old. :) my due date is 5/31 :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Absolutely! Welcome and Congratulations on your pregnancy :flow:

I'm also a 1979er ;) when is you b day? Mine is 11\28


----------



## hollyw79

Foreign Chick said:


> Absolutely! Welcome and Congratulations on your pregnancy :flow:
> 
> I'm also a 1979er ;) when is you b day? Mine is 11\28

Thank you &#10084;&#65039; 

I'm July 1st &#128516;


----------



## Foreign Chick

Love summer birthdays! 2 of my daughters are July babies <3

Have you guys announced the good news to your older children yet?


----------



## hollyw79

I haven't told anyone yet. I am waiting to see the heartbeat before I do. My first ultrasound is scheduled for the end of next week.


----------



## Foreign Chick

I hear yah. Mine is finally coming up on Monday... It's been the longest 3 weeks since scheduling it. Can't wait. 

Can't help but worry so much this time around. I think it's related to my age. Thinking of doing the Harmony test. But then telling myself what if abnormalities are found? Will I just not keep the baby? Ughhh so much stress... I hope it's for nothing. 

Happy humpday :))


----------



## hollyw79

Foreign Chick said:


> I hear yah. Mine is finally coming up on Monday... It's been the longest 3 weeks since scheduling it. Can't wait.
> 
> Can't help but worry so much this time around. I think it's related to my age. Thinking of doing the Harmony test. But then telling myself what if abnormalities are found? Will I just not keep the baby? Ughhh so much stress... I hope it's for nothing.
> 
> Happy humpday :))

Yes! All around!! The beginning sucks. The nerves and all of that. Seeing the heartbeat is SUCH a big deal. 

I plan to do the genetic testing. I think no matter what~ it will help me prepare for whatever may come my way. I'd rather know and have the ability to plan and research if need be. Knowledge is power in my book. I'm definitely nervous too bc of my age!


----------



## sopho

I'm 35 #4 for me too... dd is 5 , ds 3 and ds 16months...bit of a shock for us that's for sure x


----------



## hollyw79

sopho said:


> I'm 35 #4 for me too... dd is 5 , ds 3 and ds 16months...bit of a shock for us that's for sure x

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Anyone have a journal? I'd love to stay in touch! :hugs: 

Mine is in my signature :thumbup:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hey Ladies, sorry I've abandoned you for the last few days, for some reason I've not been getting new post notifications, hmmmm

Sopho<<< Welcome & Congrats on #4 :flow: has it sunk in by now? 

Holly<<< a journal sounds like a great idea, I've thought about it, but haven't started one.

So I've had my 1st scan on Monday and got to see ONE baby(Thank you Jesus) with a healthy heart beat <3 Baby measured a couple of days ahead... Couldn't ask for more. 

How are you ladies feeling? Any upcoming events? 
xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey lovely ladies I'm nearly 39 and this is currently number 4# due beginning of Jan.
I have found this time I'm so tired feel moody grumpy. I know will be worth it though.
Happy and healthy journeys to u all xx


----------



## Wicky78

Hi to everyone!

I've been kind of quiet since the beginning of this thread, but wanted to stop in and say hello and welcome to everyone who's joining in! I can't remember now if I've given much about my details, so I'll do that (maybe again). I'm 39 and will be 40 in January, expecting my 1st, due May 26 or so. DW is 55, will be 56 in November, so we're definitely "older moms" and thrilled about it. 

Foreign Chick - I'm with you on the sense of relief at having ONE baby in there. I was very concerned I might have two or even three and was very glad to learn there is just one. I think I asked the RE about 5 times if she was sure it was just one :haha:

Next big thing is my first appointment with Maternal-Fetal Medicine next Wednesday. It will be a meeting with the Nurse Practitioner, then an ultrasound. I'm hoping they can help me get my blood sugar under control. My Diabetes went nutso about the day I found out I was pregnant and it's been impossible to control since then. I expected to have issues (I was warned), but didn't expect it from practically day 1! So I'll be glad to get to the doctor who can actually help me with that in light of my pregnant "condition." I'm kind of hoping they will put me on an insulin pump so that I can stop stabbing myself multiple times a day and still keep my sugars in a normal range (oh yeah, and be able to eat a cracker every now and then).

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome CKelly :flow: congratulations on your pregnancy!!
I'm with you on fatigue and grumpiness .... Both are overwhelming atm. Do you think this is age related heheheh. For my family's sake I hope this eases soon. 
Do you know babies gender yet? 

Hiya Wicky, glad your scan went well and you only saw one baby, phew I know. Imagine the relief if you already had 3 hehehe. Fx for Wednesday, hope your NP can help you figure out how to betray manage you blood sugar xx Will be thinking of you, Good Luck.

Wishing you ladies a great weekend!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies
Yes I think it is my age lol everyone keeps reminding me I am "older" lol.
Also found out today I have gestational diabetes so more appointments and reading ahead :/ 
No gender known as hubby wants to keep it surprise.
Hope everyone is doing good xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi ladies
> Yes I think it is my age lol everyone keeps reminding me I am "older" lol.
> Also found out today I have gestational diabetes so more appointments and reading ahead :/
> No gender known as hubby wants to keep it surprise.
> Hope everyone is doing good xx

Sorry to hear about the added pressure of GD, I'm sure with the right diet and doc's observation you'll manage xx
I admire you for waiting to find out. Wish I had the patience. I always thought it would be easier if I already had one of each, but having all same gender and hoping for the opposite each time, I just couldn't convince my brain to be patient I guess.


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe bless don't blame u for finding out .... if it was just my decision I probably would of lol.
The diet has now started an dapart from feeling starving all the time I think I'm getting to grips with it lol xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

I can imagine that any diet during PG must be so difficult... hang in there. 

How does Oscar feel about becoming a big brother?


----------



## RawrGirl

Sorry I've been MIA, Foreign Chick! Been so sick with cold type thing that's been going around. Missed work last week. Am finally over that part, but am now suffering the extreme fatigue and weakness for the better part of the day. I did feel really good last night for several hours, so hoping that will happen again tonight. 

Ckelly, what kind of diet are you on for GD? I am in danger of getting it being obese, and am allowed to lose 20 pounds but not through diet....so I guess through not eating extra and/or exercising which I'm far too sick to do, lol.


----------



## Foreign Chick

No worries RawrGirl :hug: hate to hear you're struggling with fatigue, I know the feeling too well. Been trying to fight it myself here lately... Hope it subsides soon <3


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies
Oscar is so excited he asks me everyday how many sleeps left bless him.
I'm on the no carb diet I lost 10lb already :/ plus I walk 3 miles plus a day to Work school and back.
I think my bodie is now used to the diet and things are now settling .
I'm so with u on the fatigue would love to sleep but at night I have a bodie that won't rest lol xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Bless him indeed! I can imaging he can't wait. Did you ask if he has a preference as to brother or sister? Either way he's going to be delighted to have a playmate close in age <3


----------



## Ckelly79

I did ask he said it has to be a boy but then another day says he wants a little Dottie lol x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Awww how precious... Melts my heart


----------



## RawrGirl

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi ladies
> Oscar is so excited he asks me everyday how many sleeps left bless him.
> I'm on the no carb diet I lost 10lb already :/ plus I walk 3 miles plus a day to Work school and back.
> I think my bodie is now used to the diet and things are now settling .
> I'm so with u on the fatigue would love to sleep but at night I have a bodie that won't rest lol xx

Hi. You're preggers and your OB said you could cut carbs? Mine said I could lose weight as long as it wasn't through diet. I'm not GD (yet), but I'm 199 pounds and only 10 weeks along, so rather concerned.


----------



## RawrGirl

Foreign Chick, do you have a journal yet?


----------



## All Girls

I'm 37 and due number 5 on may 4th


----------



## Foreign Chick

RawrGirl said:


> Foreign Chick, do you have a journal yet?


Haha as you see I've not even had time to post in the forum here lately, a journal is out of the question atm :/

Been so busy lately, I'm part of the PTA at school. We've been having so many fund raising activities lately, I am also homeroom parent for my older 2 which puts me in the class room quiet a bit, plus was spending all my free time behind the sewing machine(which I love) lately, working on Halloween Costumes. Glad that part is over, now on to the Thanksgiving festivities. Not to mention BBall season is in full swing, I have a 5th grade player and a 3rd grade Cheerleader with 2 games and 3 practices a week.... Could we add a few hours to the 24 we already have..... Anyway, I finally decided to make time for BnB.

I got my NT scan in the morning, can't wait to see baby again. I will also be having the NIPT done. 

How have you ladies been feeling/doing? Any news to report?


Welcome to the round All Girls <<< Congratulations on #5. 
4 girls huh? :flow:


----------



## RawrGirl

Wow, you are one busy mama!

I wish I could say no news to report. I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemmorage so I'm on pelvic rest which limits the amount of exercise I can do. Not that I do much, in fact I just found out yesterday and yesterday was the first day I even exercised as I borrowed some prenatal fitness DVD's from library. Go figure, lol.

Plus diet not going well (I stupidly binge watched 3 seasons of the Great British Baking Show and decided baking was the most awesome thing ever. *sigh* Instead of losing a little bit as my OB said was ok since I'm starting out obese, I've gained. Ugh. 

Other than that, looking forward to the first trimester being over, and actually having some energy. That will be around the same time as my next ultrasound and if the SCH is gone, I can exercise normally -- which I desperately want to be able to do because it's the easiest way for me to control my weight as I love to eat, lol.


----------

